# Felt R3 hub (on RSL3 wheel)



## Marlig (May 4, 2021)

Hi,
I have Felt RSL3 wheel, with Felt R3 rear hub, which I need to remove (dismantle, take off). Can anybody help me how? I already see the bearing (after removed plastic dirt cover) and there are 2 'gaps' opposite each other between bearing and outer body, approx 5 mm long.

I could send picture,when allowed.

Any hints are welcome, thanks in advance.

Martin


----------



## Marlig (May 4, 2021)

Light tap on non-drive side with mullet (wood) helped to remove axle, bearing remained on it. Then I needed to use a special wrench(?, I can provide link to it) to loose nut (clockwise, opposite thread) inside the hub. Removing freewheel outside body, watch 24 outer and 28 inner balls. Also notice spacers/shims.

PS: it seems inside is 11 mm hex wrench, but I did not tried to take it off


----------



## jojo2021 (Oct 19, 2021)

Marlig said:


> Hi,
> I have Felt RSL3 wheel, with Felt R3 rear hub, which I need to remove (dismantle, take off). Can anybody help me how? I already see the bearing (after removed plastic dirt cover) and there are 2 'gaps' opposite each other between bearing and outer body, approx 5 mm long.
> 
> I could send picture,when allowed.
> ...


Please do you have the specifications for the freehub. I want to purchase a replacement. Or do you have link to an exact replacement I can purchase. thanks


----------



## Marlig (May 4, 2021)

Sorry, no, do not have any of those.


----------

